# Fluval chi Oxygen



## neumahrs (Jan 12, 2010)

5 gallons is wayyyyy too small for goldfish. Regarding your question, are the fish gasping right under the surface or just staying towards the top?


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

It's not the oxygen that is giving you the problem, it's the excessive amount of ammonia your goldfish are producing in a TINY, uncycled 5 gallon tank.


----------



## neumahrs (Jan 12, 2010)

Do the goldfish a favor and either find a proper tank for them or find a more appropriate fish for a the fluval chi tank.


----------



## loridbrad (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks, I did not realize the fish did not have a proper home. They are an inch long and according to the pet shop they need a gallon of water per inch of fish. I am in the process of setting up a larger tank , but thought they would be ok until that process was complete. Your post was very helpful. Like I said this is new to me.


----------



## psybock (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome to the hobby. As others have said, Goldfish do get quite large and produce a lot of ammonia. However, you didn't say how big the fish were nor when you started the tank. Tanks need appropriate time to cycle (mature) and generally it takes a few weeks. Adding fish right away to a new tank is not a good idea, unless you are taking elements from another tank and using them to help jumpstart the cycling process whereby areobic bacteria colonize the tank and make it safer for the fish.

This takes time as I've said. New tanks are devoid of this so when fish are added there is nothing to eat up the chemical form of the fish waste (ammonia). As the bacteria colonizes it eats up that ammonia and coverts it into nitrite, where another bacteria eats that and converts it into nitrate. Nitrate is easiest removed through water changes, as well as the others. However, a tank must cycle to be safe for fish. Goldfish are hardy fish, however the fancier ones like you have are a little more delicate than the normal ones (shubunkins, comets, etc...).

Even with using a water conditioner there is no shortcut to cycling, it has to happen. There are ways to make it a shorter time frame, but not to letting it happen. However, since you're new we'll take baby steps.

Typically the smaller the tank the smaller the fish you would get. Seems logical doesn't it? Problem is most people don't use logic when it comes to fish when they are first learning, it's the thrill of having a fish that drives them. That is what moves them to buy certain fish rather than getting ones that would be better suited. For a tank that size fish such as small barbs, rasboras, minnows, livebearers (like guppies), dwarf corydoras, small tetras and the like are well suited b/c of their small size. Goldfish most gouramis, cichlids (oscars, convicts, Parrots), larger livebearers (swordtails), larger tetras, and large fishes 2 inches or more (large for this tank) are ill suited for it's small volume.

A guideline is 1 inch of fish per gallon, again this is a guideline b/c it changes with larger fish, such as 1 inch of fish per 2, 5, 10+ gallons depending on fish. Unfortunately, you will need to part with the goldfish or get more spacious habitats for them due to their eventual size and given that they produce a lot of waste compared to fish of similiar size.

A typical comet goldie will live up to 20 years and get at least a foot long, a fancy goldfish like the moore can get roughly the same size abiet a larger body (upwards to the size of a cantaloupe)... The fish are gasping for 2 reasons, both already mentioned 1) too much waste material in a new tank has them gasping for air b/c the ammonia is burning their gills; 2) they aren't suited to that tank and if they're bigger goldies then they are needing more oxygen.

I know it probably had Goldfish on the front as some Chi's I've seen do market them that way. However, marketing is for profit, not for proper husbandry. They'll slap anything on a box to sell it and unfortunately many people do not ask what is a proper fish to have in whatever size tank it is.

Hopefully this gives you some pieces of information to help you in your new endeavor of fish keeping and you continue to learn and become more adept at keeping these fun critters.


----------



## loridbrad (Sep 5, 2010)

Thank you so much. They are only about an inch long at this point. I did ask the pet store but everyone in there told me something different. I know the goldfish are dirty little things but I love them. I will get them a more appropriate home set up. Hopefully they live that long. Yes, the box did have lovely little goldfish on it. I do thank you for your help, most of the posts have been more rude than helpful. Would a Betta be happy in the chi?


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

loridbrad said:


> Thank you so much. They are only about an inch long at this point. I did ask the pet store but everyone in there told me something different. I know the goldfish are dirty little things but I love them. I will get them a more appropriate home set up. Hopefully they live that long. Yes, the box did have lovely little goldfish on it. I do thank you for your help, most of the posts have been more rude than helpful. Would a Betta be happy in the chi?


A bett would be perfect for a Fluval Chi! 

Sorry if I sounded rude, but not sure where I was rude, lol.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

A betta would do fine in a 5 gallon tank. Don't be worried if it stays near the top, bettas do in fact breathe air and blow bubblenests. Some other fish you could try are white cloud mountain minnows or guppies (males only if you don't want the population to explode).

A 20 gallon tank would be good for your goldfish. If you got them at a chain store like Petsmart or Petco, it's important that you know that the people there usually aren't that great with fish. It's best to shop from local independently owned fish stores, as the staff in such stores usually are much more knowledgable and responsible.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

I think White Cloud Minnows tend to be jumpers, so if you go that route, keep an eye on them.

What do you think about keeping dwarf shrimp such as Red Cherry Shrimp?


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Shrimp can be a bit delicate, probably not the best idea for someone's who's just starting.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

I've successfully kept RCS in new tanks, in tanks without filters, and tanks where they do not receive any direct food source from me. In my experience, they are more hardy than any fish I've kept. I would only suggest adding them to an established tank for a newcomer, though.

I should note that I've only kept RCS in planted tanks so a tank without plants would make things more difficult.


----------



## psybock (Jan 12, 2007)

loridbrad said:


> Thank you so much. They are only about an inch long at this point. I did ask the pet store but everyone in there told me something different. I know the goldfish are dirty little things but I love them. I will get them a more appropriate home set up. Hopefully they live that long. Yes, the box did have lovely little goldfish on it. I do thank you for your help, most of the posts have been more rude than helpful. Would a Betta be happy in the chi?


You're welcome, glad to help.



Axelrodi202 said:


> If you got them at a chain store like Petsmart or Petco, it's important that you know that the people there usually aren't that great with fish.


I work at Petsmart...ha ha but I know what you mean, not all big box store employees know or care to know what they're talking about, to some it's just a job to get them through till another one comes along. Trust me, I've had a few coworkers like that come along and I'd like to wring their necks...


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

loridbrad said:


> Thank you so much. They are only about an inch long at this point. I did ask the pet store but everyone in there told me something different. I know the goldfish are dirty little things but I love them. I will get them a more appropriate home set up. Hopefully they live that long. Yes, the box did have lovely little goldfish on it. I do thank you for your help, most of the posts have been more rude than helpful. Would a Betta be happy in the chi?


I think a Betta would be a great addition to this tank as soon as its cycled and ready for move in. You could do a Betta and a few White cloud Minnows, or a Betta and another Nano fish (there is a great list in the nano part of the forum) With the Betta, just make sure that the rest of the top is open, or that you have a min. of 1" air gap between any lid and the top of the water. I have heard of the Chi, but have not studied it enough to no if it is fully open top or not around the little fountain. 
Welcome to the hobby. The responses that were first are not out of anger of you, but out of frustration of some of the misinformation that is spread by some of the chain stores. The 1" rule is really an antiquated way of looking at stocking levels. You would not expect to find a 5" fish in a 5 gal tank ect. Each species of fish is going to have unique characteristic that have to be met. Some fish are incredible waste producers (gold fish) Some need a TON of horizontal swimming space, some need vertical space. The best thing to do, would be to take a note pad with you. Look at each species of fish that you might like for the tank, then write the common name, and the scientific name. Then go online and research the breed to death. More information is going to help you get a better choice for the tank. A good example would be putting very colorful Guppies with a Betta. The betta is well... a smart fish, but not that smart. They confuse the colors with being another betta, and you will have WWIII in your tank. I use www.seriouslyfish.com or this sites fish profile section to help determine if the species fit the tank. 

The hobby is a very fun, and rewarding hobby, barring the person has the correct information when joining in on the fun.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

With water constantly cascading down into the tank from the fountain, I have a hard time believing a Fluval Chi could be low in dissolved O2.


----------

